# Reifen für 20 zoll Kinderfahrrad?



## Matze_76 (27. November 2011)

Hallo,

kurze Frage. Hier wird als "bester" Reifen für Kinderfahrräder oft der Schwalbe Moe Joe empfohlen.

Wie haltbar bzw. stapazierfähig ist denn der Reifen, wenn der kleine zum Beispiel mal über spitze Kieselsteine oder Glasscherben fährt?

Welche Breite würdet ihr bei einem 20'' empfehlen? 1,85 oder 2,0?

Das Fahrrad wo die Reifen drauf sollen ist ein Steppenwolf Little Wolf und gefahren wird hauptsächlich auf Wald- und Feldwegen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## BikerDad (29. November 2011)

Ich antworte mal,

es ist ein sehr leichter Reifen mit gutem Profil für das Gelände. Eigentlich ist er als BMX Reifen gedacht, daher die breiteren Stollen. 
Ob es auch der beste Reifen ist kann ich so nicht beurteilen, es gibt sicherlich Reifen mit besserem Profil für das Gelände, diese sind dann aber oft wesentlich schwerer.

Bei meiner Kleinen auf dem 20 Zoll ( 6 Jahre, zarte 17 kg ) habe ich den 2.0 aufgezogen, hauptsächlich wegen der Dämpfung. Der 1.85 ist natürlich nochmals leichter, aber hier würde ich nicht sparen wenns ins Gelände gehen soll. Einen Platten hatten meine beiden Kids bisher nicht und die Räder sind auch schon etwas rumgekommen. 
Bei Scherben kann aber glaub ich jeder Reifen den Geist aufgeben. 

Grüße nach Chemnitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_76 (29. November 2011)

Schön, dass doch noch jemand geantwortet hat ;-) 

Im Moment sind noch die serienmäßigen Reifen drauf, ich denke die liegen bei 550-600g pro Stück, wenn ich die jetzt ersetze würde das Fahrrad vielleicht knapp unter 10kg kommen.

Hat deine Tochter auch die Mow Joe drauf? Haben die breiten Stollen auf der Straße auch Nachteile? Was ist denn das spezielle an einem BMX Reifen?

Viele Grüße nach Dresden...


----------



## BikerDad (2. Dezember 2011)

auf der Straße haben die Reifen nur Vorteile, da dieser dort besser abrollt, daher eben auch eher für BMX.
Auf dem Cube sind die Mow Joes drauf, beiben auch dort. Auf dem Kona hatte ich diese auch aufgezogen, mittlerweile gibt es ja den Rocket Ron und daher gewechselt.


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Dezember 2011)

Im Rahmen des Prokekts "Pimy my Puky" habe ich auf das 20" Bike meines Sohnes die Kenda Stollenreifen gezogen, die vom Umbau des 20" Marin MTBs für meine Tochter noch übrig waren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534816&page=2.
Optisch durchaus der Renner, aber fahrtechnisch für den Alltagseinsatz in Berlin leider eher ungeeignet!

Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich auf Continental Comfort Contact 20*32 umgerüstet - knapp 380g pro Reifen. Laut meinem Sohn fahren sich die neuen Reifen super, sehen aber sehr uncool aus... ;-)

Momentan denke ich über einen Wechsel auf die Schwalbe Big Apple in 20 x 2.00 nach - ob die allerdings wirklich Puky-kompatibel (Reifenbreite, nicht Optik) sind, ist mir noch nicht klar.

Ach ja, am 20" Marin MTB sind nach wie vor die Mow Joes montiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&highlight=marin&page=21 - laut meiner Tochter sind die Reifen klasse.

Last but not least solltest Du auch hier noch ein paar Anregungen finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527692


----------



## trifi70 (7. Dezember 2011)

Etwas schwerer, dafür deutlich preiswerter und mit "Puncture Protection" genannter Pannenschutzlage ist der Schwalbe Black Jack. Gibs nur in 1.9 Breite und wiegt in 20" 450g. Profil für Wald und Feld gut geeignet, rollt auch auf Asphalt gut. Gibt leider keine Faltversion, Seitenwände sind sehr dünn, dämpft dadurch recht gut. Pannen bisher keine, allerdings macht die Kleine auch noch nicht soo viele km...


----------



## acmecorp (7. Januar 2012)

Gerade gesehen (und selbst keinen Bedarf): Mow Joe 20" fÃ¼r rund 6â¬, Versand 5Â£:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYSCMOJO/schwalbe_mow_joe_20_inch_bmx_tyre


----------



## Matze_76 (7. Januar 2012)

Schade, ich habe meine 2 Stück jetzt schon (für insgesammt 39,90 + 4,90 Versand), was in meinen Augen auch schon ein guter Preis war.

Das ist natürlich ein Hammerpreis. Da werden sicher einige Interessenten "aufspringen".

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## trifi70 (7. Januar 2012)

Ist ein Drahtreifen, dadurch etwas schwerer. Aber egal, Order is raus, danke für den Tipp


----------



## NoSaint_CH (9. Januar 2012)

Habe den Originalreifen beim 20er gar nie aufgezogen, das Teil taugt höchstens für Strasse (was bei Vorschulalter ja eigentlich verboten wäre) oder sehr sanfte Waldautobahn. Hatte den Explorer gleich mitgeordert und bin erstaunt, wie gut der trotz intensiver Nutzung (auch Schotter und Singletrails) hält. Auch läuft der Reifen auf Asphalt vernünftig. Einziger Kritikpunkt: 1.75er Breite ist in der Dämpfung doch bisschen am Limit (mein 6-jähriger wiegt inzwischen 25.3 Kilo auf 1.20 - Wahnsinn wie der an Muskelmasse zugelegt hat, seit er intensiv Kunstturnen betreibt), hier könnte man durchaus einen etwas breiteren Reifen nehmen.

Das (nicht extrem geringe) Gewicht des Reifens war nie ein Thema, die paar Steigungen wo der Junge nicht hochkommt, wären nur mit einer kürzeren Übersetzung zu schaffen. Gerade in den Alpen oder in Bump-Tracks finde ich die Paar Gramm zusätzlich vertretbar, da mir dort die Pannensicherheit lieber ist (hab keinen 20er Ersatzschlauch dabei und hab auf meinem sonst leichten Hardtail auch einen breiteren Fat Albert statt Racing Ralph aus dem gleichen Grund aufgezogen).

Kinder mit weniger Muckies (und für lange Strecken) dürften an leichteren Reifen viel Freude haben, aber mit der Familie halten sich die Amibionen in Grenzen (zum Glück, meine Frau macht jetzt schon vor dem 6-jährigen schlapp und wenn er sein 24er im Sommer bekommt, muss ich auch schauen, dass ich dran bleibe - da rächt sich wenn man selber nie trainiert).

Marc


----------



## trifi70 (14. Januar 2012)

Die Mow Joes aus UK sind gestern gekommen, ging also recht zügig. "Verpackung" sehr spartanisch, jeder Reifen war in einem blauen Müllsack, diese dann aneinandergeklebt...

Ist dieselbe Größe und Version die auf dem Singletrailer standardmäßig drauf war. Nennt sich SportLine, ist tatsächlich ein Drahtreifen (nicht faltbar) und wiegen alle um 390g, also 60g mehr als die Faltversion, aber auch 60g weniger als die vergleichbar günstigen Black Jack.  

Eigenartigerweise taucht diese Draht-Version nicht (mehr?) auf der Schwalbe Seite auf. Vermutlich deshalb der gute Preis, Ausverkauf wegen "Optimierung" der Produktpalette seitens Schwalbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

